# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  3D Isométrique + manette?

## Nicotorep

Bonjour cher canard, je suis en train de faire un petit jeu avec des potes en 3d isométrique. Par contre on aimerait pouvoir jouer à la manette. Je me demande si vous connaissez des jeu en 3D iso avec un contrôle correct pad en main. J'ai quelques piste(Solstice (1 et 2), Landstalker, Sonic 3D) mais bon si vous en avez d'autres c'est super méga fun de la mort qui tue. 
Sinon bin on va produire une bouse

----------


## Ludz

Les Sims ?  ::P: h34r:

----------


## corentintilde

Les h&s consoles classiques? Spas vraiment de la 3d iso mais c'est approchant.
Baldur's gate dark alliance et champions of norrath.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Ouaip, champions of norrath sur PS2 était peut être le mieux foutu.

----------


## Toxic

_Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light_ sinon.

----------


## Nicotorep

whaouuuu merci les gars, toujours bon de se référer à la commu Cpc, valeur sure, encore merci et si vous autres avez d'autres idée n'hésitez pas

----------


## sissi

Je suis sur Landstalker en ce moment avec une manette xbox et ça passe pas trop mal. Ya aussi Lady Stalker sur SFC ou Dark Savior sur saturn.

----------


## Narushima

Marble Madness, Kablooey, peut-être.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Q-Bert \o/

----------


## Narushima

Ouais, dans le genre "mais non, je voulais aller à droite, pas sauter dans le vide !", il se pose là celui-là.^^

----------


## Acticrosoft

Diablo 3, ce jeu de consoleux qui sort aussi sur la 360 jouable entièrement au pad  :;): 

Sinon il y a pleins de shooters genre nation red.

----------


## Sk-flown

Les Final fantasy tactics.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Diablo 3, ce jeu de consoleux qui sort aussi sur la 360 jouable entièrement au pad 
> 
> Sinon il y a pleins de shooters genre nation red.


Et Diablo 1 sur PSOne.

----------


## TheMothMan

> Les Final fantasy tactics.


et dans le meme style, faut pas oublier Disgaea 1 et 2 (PS2 / PSP) , Disgaea  3 (PS3) ...

----------


## Mitsuaki

dernièrement en 3D "iso", tu as le Lara Croft qui est plutôt pas mal foutu au niveau des contrôles.

C'est pas vraiment de l'isométrique, vu que c'est vraiment en 3D, mais bon...

EDIT : on ne peut pas dire que Disgaea soit un modèle niveau contrôles  ::P: 

REEDIT : Lara Croft déjà dit. oups.

----------


## skyblazer

Si on se met à parler des jeux en isométrique tout court, on peut résumer avec tout les T-RPG avec une vue en isométrique, et ça en fait un énorme paquet. Il y a aussi P3P (Persona 3 PSP) qui devrait (est dejà ?) sortir, et qui contrairement à la version PS2 devrait être majoritairement en 3D Isométrique plutôt qu'en vrai 3D.

----------


## Nicotorep

ok, mais les T-RPG son au tour à tour nan? Nous on va faire du temps réel, ce qui complique l'affaire. Car gérer le déplacement iso à la manette est un peu complexe.
Bim je tombe plutôt que yahouu je monte sur la caisse

----------


## Narushima

Tiens je viens de me souvenir de "Spot", un jeu sur Megadrive, je crois bien le premier jeu que j'ai jamais fini, qui était en isométrique et la touche haut faisait avancer le personnage droit devant lui, quelle que soit son orientation par rapport à l'écran.
C'était assez dur de s'y habituer, mais après s'y être fait ça marchait bien.

----------


## Toxic

Ah ben à propos de jeux Megadrive, y avait aussi la série des "strike" de EA, les jeux d'hélico, Desert Strike, Jungle Strike, Urban Strike...

----------


## Nicotorep

> Ah ben à propos de jeux Megadrive, y avait aussi la série des "strike" de EA, les jeux d'hélico, Desert Strike, Jungle Strike, Urban Strike...


ouais je les ai fait aussi, pas terrible la maniabilité nan? Enfin c'est des souvenir de y'a 10 ans

----------


## Toxic

Y avait deux modes de contrôles si je me rappelle bien, soit "j'appuie en haut, l'hélicoptère avance vers le haut de l'écran" soit "j'appuie en haut, l'hélicoptère avance droit devant lui", et tu pouvais choisir d'activer ou non l'inertie du véhicule. C'est sûr que c'était un poil plus compliqué que nos jeux console de l'époque, mais le temps de le prendre en main, le deuxième mode + l'inertie activée c'était bien cool. Enfin, je trouve.

----------


## Narushima

Ah ouais, carrément, j'avais oublié Desert Strike, avec les petits bonhommes à sauver ! Il était bien foutu, ouais, mais super dur, j'ai jamais réussi à finir le premier niveau.

----------


## Nicotorep

ok merci tout le monde. Ca y est on à un proto bientôt fonctionnel. Je diffuserai surement le jeu quand il sera finit. En attendant je vous envoie un petit cadeau qui est un plateformer sympathique, avis aux amateurs
http://globalgamejam.org/2010/depict1

----------


## sissi

Urban Strike et Jungle Strike étaient pas mal dans le genre. Faut que je rejoue à ces perles.

Edit: ya viewpoint sur néo géo et megadrive dans le genre shoot burné, digne successeur de zaxxon. Bien hard par contre.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Narushima

> Je diffuserai surement le jeu quand il sera finit.


T'as intérêt oui, qu'on se soit pas mis à radoter pour rien !

----------


## oks2024

Oh, ce topic m'a fait retrouver Isolated Warrior, un shoot en 3D isométrique sur nes sur lequel j'ai passé des heures  :Emo: .

----------


## kayl257

Tous les 1ers fifa, nba live

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Si on se met à parler des jeux en isométrique tout court, on peut résumer avec tout les T-RPG avec une vue en isométrique, et ça en fait un énorme paquet. Il y a aussi P3P (Persona 3 PSP) qui devrait (est dejà ?) sortir, et qui contrairement à la version PS2 devrait être majoritairement en 3D Isométrique plutôt qu'en vrai 3D.


Il est déjà disponible au japan et aux usa. On croise les doigts pour le voir sortir chez nous (enfin la psp est pas zonée mais l'import c'est quand même cher). (Ceci dit ça ne correspond pas trop à la demande vu que c'est du tour à tour, comme pour les T-RPG).

Il a déjà été cité mais le dernier *Lara Croft* est une bonne réussite au point de vu de la maniabilité en 3D isométrique avec une manette, c'était une très agréable surprise sur ce point (et sur d'autres, le jeu vaut vraiment le coup). On a cité aussi les Baldur's gate sur PS2, qui méritent eux aussi qu'on chante leurs louanges de façon répétée (on peut contrôler la caméra en général mais elle est bloquée dans certaines zones)..

Dans les mauvaises maniabilité il y a Sonic 3D (la version saturn) qui était quand même bien chiant de ce côté là. Ca me fait penser aux RPG/plateforme de la série de Mario (les combats sont au tour par tour mais il y a des phases de plateforme), donc super mario and the five stars sur SNES (et sur Wii) et la série des Mario et Luigi sur consoles portables. Il s'agit de titre assez réussi de ce côté là). 

Sinon même si j'aime beaucoup cette série il y avait les *Little Big adventure* qui étaient quand même pas terrible au niveau de la maniabilité.

----------


## Nicotorep

REcoucou les Canards, notre prototype est pratiquement finis.
Je vais me présenter après cette discutions qui nous a beaucoup aidé : je suis en réalité un étudiant en ergonomie à l'enjmin, et ce projet concerne un jeu que nous devions réaliser sous gamemaker. Donc ma question est la suivante: si vous avez le temps et l'envie, pouvez vous tester ce jeu pour me faire quelques retours. Car, en tant que concepteurs, nous ne savons pas si le jeu est bien compréhensible pour des joueurs. Car nous nous avons la solution des énigmes et pas le joueur.

Citation:
Envoyé par Nicotorep
Je diffuserai surement le jeu quand il sera finit. 



> T'as intérêt oui, qu'on se soit pas mis à radoter pour rien !


Je vous enverrais le lien, si vous le voulez bien. Si vous trouvez ma pratique abusive, dite le moi aussi, je suis ouvert à toutes formes de critiques.

----------


## DrGurdil

Tu postera la démo sur le forum ou tu fera un envoi personnalisé par MP ?

----------


## Nicotorep

> Tu postera la démo sur le forum ou tu fera un envoi personnalisé par MP ?


Je pense faire les 2. pour diffuser le jeu à tous, je mettrais un lien sur le forum et pour les plus sympa, les plus motivé en MP avec un petit questionnaire pour que nous puissions modifier efficacement le jeu. De plus ce n'est pas une démo mais un jeu complet (bon de 3 niveaux mais complet avec un début, une fin et en big extra bonus un milieu :;):

----------


## Narushima

> Je vous enverrais le lien, si vous le voulez bien. Si vous trouvez ma pratique abusive, dite le moi aussi, je suis ouvert à toutes formes de critiques.


Tu nous files un jeu gratos à tester, c'est un scandale !
Allez, balance le lien. :;):

----------


## Nicotorep

Le lien sera disponible au alentours de vendredi. Désoler pour cette immense attente.

----------


## Nicotorep

ou plus certainement Samedi dans la nuit en fait. De plus je pense faire un nouveau sujet de discutions car le titre de celui ci n'est pas très explicite

----------


## DrGurdil

Tu peux modifier le titre plutôt que de multiplier les threads, ça marche aussi  :;):

----------


## Nicotorep

Comme tout jeu, il y a du retard, notre version d'aujourd'hui a quelques bugs que nous supprimons petit à petit . La version test arrivera probablement dans la soirée. En attendant, un petit screen pour patienter.

----------


## Narushima

On est une employée de la mairie et on doit remettre de l'ordre après un festival ?

----------


## Nicotorep

> On est une employée de la mairie et on doit remettre de l'ordre après un festival ?


C'est presque ca, qu'est ce qu'ils foutent comme bordel ces d'jeunes

----------


## Terrestrial

Il me semble que des vieux fallouts brotherhood of steel étaient sortis sur console

----------


## helldraco

Un seul, c'était un H&S, c'était méchamment naze.

Mais du coup je vois pas le rapport ...

----------


## Narushima

"Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport"

----------


## Nicotorep

Le lien seras publié en exclusivité vers 18H!
Youpi ::P:

----------


## Narushima

Mensonges et trahison !

----------


## Nicotorep

Oui je suis un vil menteur, mais encore des problèmes de prog/debug, et j'ai un peu oublié de vous le dire car justement le travail n'attendait pas.

Donc le jeu n'est pas encore fini mais le sera bientôt. 

En version Béta bien sur

----------


## Nicotorep

Bon voila le jeu est là, j'ai un peu oublié de le poster, mais ce coins des dev' m'y a fait repenser. Mais il est là avec encore quelques problèmes. Si le jeu plait on va pouvoir se re-pencher dessus. Voici le lien, n'hésiter pas à faire des retours.

Mega mega ... http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IIWLF7YQ

----------


## Kweh

Qui a dit Valve Time ? 
Je télécharge et je testerai ça demain (gmt+12.. dodo time)!  :^_^: 

edit: Wah, je me suis mangé un bsod au lancement.. 
Apparemment c'est à cause de la carte graphique (ATI X300 SE), les drivers sont à jour.
J'essaierai sur un autre pc !  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> Bon voila le jeu est là, j'ai un peu oublié de le poster, mais ce coins des dev' m'y a fait repenser. Mais il est là avec encore quelques problèmes. Si le jeu plait on va pouvoir se re-pencher dessus. Voici le lien, n'hésiter pas à faire des retours.
> 
> Mega mega ... http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IIWLF7YQ


Testé rapidos, le concept me semble intéressant déjà, mais premier bug :


Quand on rentre dans le sorte d'hangars sans toit à droite, le monstre effraie la fille, hop point de respawn, sauf que le monstre effrayé avant revient aussi.
Je l'ai de nouveau ré-effrayé, et ça à fait peur à la fille vu qu'il est passé à côté.
Bref, respawn, et hop double monstre qui ne réagissent plus.

----------


## Nicotorep

oui effectivement, nous avons des problèmes avec le respawn et aussi quand on meurt avec le fantôme en dehors. Mais c'est du Gamemaker et donc pas super malléable. mais je note merci

----------

